# Reducing Manufacturing Costs of Lithium Iron Phosphate Batteries



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Could be good, but the real question is when can this "cheaper" version be delivered to customers? It could take several years and by then LFP might already be obsolete.

There are very many announcments like this that are made every week. The only reason I might take this one seriously is the fact that this is the same university that patented the LFP battery to begin with. Go get em' guys!


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Hook 'em Horns! 

Let's hope for the best, with a quick and effective time to market so I can buy some of these batteries cheap enough when it comes time for me to buy my first or second pack for the S10.


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

this would be the same university of texas that patented lifepo and then promptly sold the rights to hydro quebec over ten years ago and we are still waiting for inexpensive batteries? don't hold your breath!


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hydro quebec??? they were working on Lipos I think, not LFP. Whatever it was nothing ever came of it, just like the high performance wheel motors that were pioneered close by......


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, I need to take some classes on nano-scale manufacturing. This stuff is very exciting.


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

david85 said:


> Hydro quebec??? they were working on Lipos I think, not LFP. Whatever it was nothing ever came of it, just like the high performance wheel motors that were pioneered close by......


 
from everything i have read in the last year or so hydro quebec formed phostech to produce and market lifepo. 

from phostech's site: http://www.phostechlithium.com/company/


----------

